# Wie fängt man Ukeleis?



## David23 (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Angelkameraden,

in nächster Zeit habe ich vor, auf Ukeleis/Lauben zu fischen. In unserem Hausflüßchen sollen es welche geben. 

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, wie ihr auf Ukeleis fischt, an welchen Stelle man fischen sollte usw.

Viele Grüße, David


----------



## Nolfravel (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Warum willst du auf die gezielt fischen?


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Mit einer leichten Pose, einem kleinen Wirbel, 18er Haken und als Köder Maden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Warum willst du auf die gezielt fischen?



Warum denn n icht, die Herausforderung anzunehmen einen Fisch gezielt zu befischen finde ich als sehr sportlich.

@TE

16-20er Haken 1 Made und Pose im Bereich von ~1g Tragkraft.
Ufernah ist immer gut, gut ausloten hilft ungemein, feines Futter was eine relativ starke Wolkenbildung hat etwa 1-2 m vor dem eigentlichem Platz 2-3x vor dem angeln einwerfen und die stelle nur sehr sparsam füttern.


----------



## ehrwien (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

was bei Lauben finde ich sehr wichtig ist: die Rute gar nicht erst aus der Hand legen, keinen Schnurbogen lassen, und wenns zuppelt direkt "anschlagen" respektive die Montage aus dem Wasser heben, dann sollte in den meisten Fällen ein Fischlein am Haken hängen. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie gerne zuppeln und wieder loslassen, sobald sie Widerstand spüren.


----------



## antonio (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

mit der fliegenrute.

antonio


----------



## Forellenjaeger (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

0,5gramm-1,5gramm Pose 18er-20er Haken mit einer Made beködern am besten keinen Wirbel benutzen.
Dicht am Ufer Angeln am Kraut oder Schilf.


----------



## rotrunna (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Mit der Senke. Damit man ordentlich paar Köfis auf einmal erwischt. Die eignen sich aufgrund ihrer Form perfekt zum Zanderangeln.

Sonst mit ner Stippe und ner feinen Montage losziehen. Meistens sieht man dann einen Schwarm an der Oberfläche. Und da angelt man dann


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Die Frage sollte doch eher lauten: Wie fängt man sie nicht?

Wenn einmal so ein Schwarm bei dir an der Stelle ist, dann fängst du nichts anderes mehr, weil der Köder sofort beim Absinken genommen wird.

Gruß, Andreas|wavey:


----------



## bobbl (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Dünne Schnur, winzigste Haken, eine Made, keine Pose und keine Bebleiung. Absinken lassen --> ankurbeln --> absinken lassen.
Meistens kommen die Bisse in der Absinkphase.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Als Futter empfehle ich *Plump* von Sierre Lione

Fischen würde ich etwa 1 m hinter der Futterwolke-da stehen die Größeren!


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Wenn ich da an die alten Zeiten am Rhein denke; ein Brötchen zermatscht,
direkt vor die Füsse in die Strömung und dann innerhalb von höchstens fünf Minuten zehn Stück als Köfi gefangen!
Da hat eine 2m rute gereicht, Hauptsache feines Vorfach und 16 Haken abwärts und auf eine Pose konnte man auch verzichten.

Jürgen


----------



## Huchenfreak (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn ich da an die alten Zeiten am Rhein denke; ein Brötchen zermatscht,
> direkt vor die Füsse in die Strömung und dann innerhalb von höchstens fünf Minuten zehn Stück als Köfi gefangen!
> Da hat eine 2m rute gereicht, Hauptsache feines Vorfach und 16 Haken abwärts und auf eine Pose konnte man auch verzichten.
> 
> Jürgen



Warum alte Zeiten? Ist das heute bei euch nicht mehr so? Bei uns dauert es höchstens ein paar Minuten um ein Dutzend zu fangen.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



> Warum alte Zeiten? Ist das heute bei euch nicht mehr so?


Nein leider nicht, bei uns am Oberrhein (Karlsruhe) haben die Rapfen damit Schluss gemacht!
Aber nach Aussage von Foolish Farmer soll es doch noch welche geben.
Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich es schon einige Jahre nicht mehr versucht habe, nachdem die Art der Köfi-beschaffung irgendwann nicht mehr funktionierte.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Alles richtig bisher, meine ich. Nur auf das loten kann man getrost verzichten, denn selbst bei beschissenstem Wetter fang ich die, wenn, dann auf dem ersten Meter unter der Oberfläche.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Warum alte Zeiten? Ist das heute bei euch nicht mehr so? Bei uns dauert es höchstens ein paar Minuten um ein Dutzend zu fangen.



Bei uns seit Jahren eindeutig starker Rückgang.Kaulis ebenso.
Die Chance auf Grundeln ist dagegen immens gestiegen.


----------



## King Wetzel (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

mit der fliege...


----------



## bobbl (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bei uns seit Jahren eindeutig starker Rückgang.Kaulis ebenso.
> Die Chance auf Grundeln ist dagegen immens gestiegen.



Lieber 50 Grundeln als 1 Kaulbarsch.


----------



## HRO1961 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

moin

pose 1 gr, 22er haken, 1 pinki oder made,  futterwolke an der oberfläche (haferflocken) tiefe: vorfachlänge,  vorzugsweise unter überhängenden bäumen (flugnahrung)

habe aber in meinem gartenteich schon ein ukelei mit einem wobbler ( 2 1/1 cm) gefangen ist aber wohl nicht exemplarisch (grins)
gruss achim


----------



## Florian1980 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Letztes Jahr hab ich so eine gefangen:

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/1693/14092011065.jpg


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

etwas OT:
Sind unheimlich schöne Fische, finde ich. Der Versuch, richtig Große, so 20cm, mit'ner feinen Stippe und ultraleichter Montage aus dem Schwarm raus zu picken, ist auch 'ne tolle Angelei.

Sind aber sehr empfindlich. Nasse Hände, vorsichtiger Umgang ist Voraussetzung, wenn sie überleben sollen.

Hab mal mit einer Senke Mini-KöFis gefischt, Horden von 3-4cm Ukels gefangen und 5 davon in mein Warmwasseraquarium zu meinen Prachtschmerlen und Guramis gesetzt (Sakrileg, jaja). 
Dachte, da überlebt eh keine von. Alle 5 haben mir aber was anderes gezeigt und entwickelten sich prächtig. Anfangs superscheu, wurden die richtig "zutraulich" und rockten beim Füttern das Becken ohne Ende. Als bei einem Stromausfall der Filter aussetzte & ich natürlich erst abends heim kam, waren sie aber leider sofort hinüber.


----------



## Piscis (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Am Besten auf Lauben sind und bleiben Maden!

18er Haken, 2-3 Maden drauf und dann hoffen, dass die kleinen nicht alles abfuttern


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



Florian1980 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hab ich so eine gefangen:
> 
> http://img155.*ih.us/img155/1693/14092011065.jpg


 

Ist das ne Laube oder ein kleiner Rapfen? Kann man leicht verwechseln, wenn man nicht genau hinsieht.


----------



## HRO1961 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

vielleicht doch auf kunstköder umsteigen??:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ist das ne Laube oder ein kleiner Rapfen? Kann man leicht verwechseln, wenn man nicht genau hinsieht.



Würde auf Rapfen Tippen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Ist ein kleiner Rapfen auf dem Bild!


----------



## Slick (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ist das ne Laube oder ein kleiner Rapfen? Kann man leicht verwechseln, wenn man nicht genau hinsieht.



ist ein Rapfen.Die Fang ich meist in Ufernähe beim einholen der Montage.|supergri


----------



## HRO1961 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Ist ein kleiner Rapfen auf dem Bild!




uiih stefan, da ist mein alter freund, der stipper aber wieder in seinem element.|supergri

bist du dir ganz sicher aus der perspektive?|kopfkrat

gruss achim


----------



## Merlin (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

@Hro 1961
er ist doch Experte für kleine Fische..:q


----------



## HRO1961 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Hro 1961
> er ist doch Experte für kleine Fische..:q




falsch, kleiner glaskugeljongleur, er kann auch mit debilen inzuchtregenbognern  ausm f-puff um|supergri

oh dorsch888 sei nicht böse, aber wir hatten entzugserscheinungen. wenn der hsv nu auch noch im vorort von rostock verliert....... zieh dich warm an.
sorry für ot
lg achim

frage an den te wat hasse vor mit den ukeleis??


----------



## David23 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Fängt man Ukeleis eigentlich im Winter???


----------



## David23 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Warum willst du auf die gezielt fischen?


 
Weil ich es einfach spannend finde, mit ultrafeinen Gerät zu angeln


----------



## David23 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wie fängt man Ukeleis?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> etwas OT:
> Sind unheimlich schöne Fische, finde ich. Der Versuch, richtig Große, so 20cm, mit'ner feinen Stippe und ultraleichter Montage aus dem Schwarm raus zu picken, ist auch 'ne tolle Angelei.
> 
> 
> Eben!!!!!


----------

